

John Resig's Presentation on JavaScript Libraries from SXSW - rogercosseboom
http://ejohn.org/blog/more-secrets-of-javascript-libraries/

======
rogercosseboom
Here's the continuation: <http://ejohn.org/blog/secrets-of-javascript-
libraries-sxsw/>

------
brandonkm
John Resig's presentation starts at slide 115.

------
mr_justin
This is Nate, Andrew, Becky and John's talk, John was not the only panelist
nor was he the only one worth listening to.

